# Bizzarre Auction



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Trucks from the fifties and sixties that were never sold with very few miles sold Saturday in Pierce, NE.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery_pete/never_used_chevy_pickups_from_50s__60s_sold_on_nebraska_auction/


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Imagine what they would bring if the paint was like new. Kinda weird to leave them sit outside.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I wonder how the interiors are?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It was on History channel Sat night .It was the first day of the 2 day auction.All the cars I seen were dirty and rusty.Some had trees that fell on them.There was a few high priced ones like the Cameo truck at 140,000??? but a lot of them brought about the same as what they were worth new.$3000-5000

Tires were rotten on most.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's amazing....guy shoulda ordered corvettes and put them in a barn....kinda weird to do pickups back in that day....woulda had 1/3 less vehicles for the same amount (or thereabouts) of dollars invested, but oh what a return he woulda had, not bad at all for trucks tho


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> That's amazing....guy shoulda ordered corvettes and put them in a barn....kinda weird to do pickups back in that day....woulda had 1/3 less vehicles for the same amount (or thereabouts) of dollars invested, but oh what a return he woulda had, not bad at all for trucks tho


He was a car dealer.The way I understand it if he didn't sell the new cars he had on the lot when the new model yr came in he took the yr old models off the lot and put them in storage,some of that was in the pasture!!!!

Mom & Pop dealership with low overhead,no big fancy showroom to have to pay for.

I think there was one Corvette on the sale 78 pace car I think???brought around 90K


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/Catalog.asp?aid=68561

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/catalog.asp?aid=68562


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Where else would you find a brand new 79' C70 Chevy truck?


----------

